# cialis research chem



## cflores22290 (Jun 4, 2011)

anyone know a legit place to get cialis research chems?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 4, 2011)

gen x chemicals


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 4, 2011)

Cem


----------



## caaraa (Jun 4, 2011)

up and wait the amswer


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 4, 2011)

researchstop and CEM


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 4, 2011)

officerfarva said:


> researchstop and cem



x2


----------

